# Broad Creek



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I fished the spillway and the park area for crappie this morning. No crappie/fish this morning for me. It won't be log before the fish show up. Maybe sometime in Feb. I know they will be here in March. Just a little too early. It was nice getting out and trying.












I should have taken picture of spillway.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

do you ever get perch there as well?
Also, are you allowed to fish the lake above the spillway?

Thanks.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gnatman said:


> do you ever get perch there as well?
> Also, are you allowed to fish the lake above the spillway?
> 
> Thanks.


 Yes you can catch yellow perch in Broad Creek. Yes you can fish the lake. It's called Records Pond.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, andy.

I thought you were referring to the Broad Creek in Harford county Md at the outflow of Lake Straus. I have fished below records pond. I know they catch some real monster crappie there. 25-30 years ago my regular fishin buddy and I fished Broad Creek VERY early in the year for big chains. Further downstream in the Nanticoke as well.

Thanks again.

Marty


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gnatman said:


> Thanks, andy.
> 
> I thought you were referring to the Broad Creek in Harford county Md at the outflow of Lake Straus. I have fished below records pond. I know they catch some real monster crappie there. 25-30 years ago my regular fishin buddy and I fished Broad Creek VERY early in the year for big chains. Further downstream in the Nanticoke as well.
> 
> ...


 Yep, sounds like you know Broad Creek in Delaware. It is a good creek to fish in a boat. I gave up boat fishing about 7 years ago. Don't feel like messing with boats anymore. Only fish from shore now.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

Andypat:
Weren't you asking about where to buy shiners on here a while back? When I lived in Laurel, we could get them at A&K Tackle (you can practically see their store in your picture above) and Taylored Tackle on 13A on the way to Seaford. 

I loved fishing Broad Creek in the winter time. This was before the boat ramp was built where you took your picture (late 90's). We would put in at a dirt launch in town and fish the upper end of the Creek with large shiners. It was nothing to go thru 5 dozen large shiners catching bass and pickerel in an afternoon.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

AaronDen said:


> Andypat:
> Weren't you asking about where to buy shiners on here a while back? When I lived in Laurel, we could get them at A&K Tackle (you can practically see their store in your picture above) and Taylored Tackle on 13A on the way to Seaford.
> 
> I loved fishing Broad Creek in the winter time. This was before the boat ramp was built where you took your picture (late 90's). We would put in at a dirt launch in town and fish the upper end of the Creek with large shiners. It was nothing to go thru 5 dozen large shiners catching bass and pickerel in an afternoon.


No It wasn't me asking where to get shiners. But thanks for the good Info. Years ago about 30 yards to the left of the boat ramp, was is real small cove. We use to slay the crappie and all kinds of fish from shore there. That was long ago before the boat ramp. It is all brush and weeds now and I can't get back there to check it out.


----------

